# Solar Powered Bird Zapper



## MishMouse (Aug 19, 2014)

http://news.msn.com/in-depth/emerging-solar-plants-scorch-birds-in-mid-air



> More than 300,000 mirrors, each the size of a garage door, reflect solar rays onto three boiler towers each looming up to 40 stories high. The water inside is heated to produce steam, which turns turbines that generate enough electricity for 140,000 homes.
> . . .
> Federal wildlife officials said Ivanpah might act as a "mega-trap" for wildlife, with the bright light of the plant attracting insects, which in turn attract insect-eating birds that fly to their death in the intensely focused light rays.


 
http://www.powermag.com/ivanpah-sol...ystem-earns-powers-highest-honor/?printmode=1

Amazing that they can generate enough electricity for 140K homes, but is it worth it based upon how many birds get zapped by it?

From the enormous size of the facility I see it is going to be a difficult task to stop the birds from getting fried.

On another note, if Mythbusters  used the size of this plant when testing the death ray myth I think it would have been confirmed.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 19, 2014)

if one looks through the fences at the ground around electrical substations usually you will see dead birds there (i have) im assuming they land in the wrong spot and get cooked. with the "bird zapper" its more apparant due to the size of the facility. not sure how this could be avoided without shutting the plant down. question is as with the windmills which are apparantly a hazard to birds, dams which can cause issues with fish, as well as just about everything having to do with power distribution in some way causing some sort of issue with some sort of wildlife, whats the answer?


----------



## Grisu (Aug 19, 2014)

Before we continue complaining about the impact of renewable energies onto the environment, we should maybe keep that in perspective:


----------



## begreen (Aug 19, 2014)

If one looks on the ground in front of a neighbors' plate glass picture windows facing north one will see several birds on the ground. We don't seem to be halting view mcmansion development out of concern for bird loss.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 20, 2014)

hey im not bashing it , just pointing out that to make an omelet one has to break a few eggs. when i said "just about anything having to do with power distribution" i was not just referring to renewables.

interesting that many of the same folks who want to shut down fossil fuelled generation are also up in arms about loss of wildlife due to things like the solar collector. what folks need to relize is that these things are going to happen just as the issue with fossil fuels are going to happen. unless ways are found to protect wildlife from the issues at hand wildlife is going to be affected. so the "lesser of two evils" should be considered the better path.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 20, 2014)

Our linemen tell me they spend most of every day fixing the results of fried squirrels.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 20, 2014)

yeah this is kinda the point i was trying to make, with the "bird zapper" its all in one spot so it looks really bad but it happens all over the place with the grid already.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 20, 2014)

Jumbo jets should be called "Sparrow Strainers".


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Our linemen tell me they spend most of every day fixing the results of fried squirrels.


So that is what is happening to the squirrels.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 20, 2014)

here's an interesting thought, with all the birds and bugs and such getting fried up by that collector , the ground predators and scavengers and probably living high on the hog from all the precooked food falling from the sky


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 20, 2014)

begreen said:


> So that is what is happening to the squirrels.



They hop on a power line and their lights and ours both go out in a shower of sparks. Pops the fuses on the poles and the guys replace them. And replace them and replace them.


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2014)

Seems like it might be cheaper to provide a grid barbeque that zaps them more controllably and provides roast squirrel to the neighborhood. Sounds like a good community project.


----------

